# Moab now accepting reservations



## Mongoose (Feb 9, 2022)

Just booked two stays for Moab.  One in April and one in September.  Looking forward to it!  Some of their rooms are ultra expensive.  The seem to be the “Presidential“ units 9,000 credits for a 1br for two nights.  I booked standard 1br on weekends for 4600 and 3400 credits.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 10, 2022)

I booked four nights for 3,000 credits with no tax -- $270 at my ownership level, which is a crazy cheap <$70/night for a full condo with kitchen.  AMAZING for most anywhere and especially for Moab.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 10, 2022)

Glad to know the resort is finally open. I've driven past the site a few times, and will be interested in your reviews of the place.

Dave


----------



## vikingsholm (Feb 10, 2022)

I was under the impression that this was going to be a full and regular Worldmark property. But they have a strange footnote that it is an Associate resort, with the following explanation:

_**Associate resorts are additional locations where special short-term arrangements have been made to provide you with more vacation options as a benefit of your WorldMark membership. WorldMark owners are able to use their credits to enjoy limited-availability sneak peek access at the new Moab associate resort.  Credit values are subject to change and associate resorts may be added or deleted at any time.*_ 

It also has a note on the FAQs on the new WM website that it is managed by Wyndham Destinations.  Though the reservation through WM treats it just like other regular Worldmark properties.

Does anyone have an explanation for all this?


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 11, 2022)

vikingsholm said:


> I was under the impression that this was going to be a full and regular Worldmark property. But they have a strange footnote that it is an Associate resort, with the following explanation:
> 
> _**Associate resorts are additional locations where special short-term arrangements have been made to provide you with more vacation options as a benefit of your WorldMark membership. WorldMark owners are able to use their credits to enjoy limited-availability sneak peek access at the new Moab associate resort.  Credit values are subject to change and associate resorts may be added or deleted at any time.*_
> 
> ...


All I can think of is a legal or financial issue Probably related to the delayed opening.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 11, 2022)

I wonder if the sales office is open?


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 11, 2022)

FWIW:  The old WorldMark website still lets me log in.  Moab is not listed there. So it makes me wonder if this availability is somehow connected to the Wyndham side of things.

Dave


----------



## vikingsholm (Feb 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> FWIW:  The old WorldMark website still lets me log in.  Moab is not listed there. So it makes me wonder if this availability is somehow connected to the Wyndham side of things.
> 
> Dave


Dave, I made a Moab reservation through the old Worldmark website yesterday.

I had been checking daily by looking at the Resorts map and list. It still wasn't shown there as of yesterday.

But I overlooked a news announcement on the old site's front page that it had opened for reservations.

Luckily I ready this post here yesterday morning (thanks, Mongoose!). Then I went straight to the old website (haven't registered for the new one yet) and found it in the dropdown list after starting a reservation by date. The one bedrooms for my dates all got snapped up just within the half day between it going live and my checking the next morning. So I ended up having to reserve a 2 bedroom, which was available.

Seems like a hot ticket that a lot of people have been waiting for.

This Associate status is disturbing though, if they later pull it from Worldmark for some reason.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> FWIW:  The old WorldMark website still lets me log in.  Moab is not listed there. So it makes me wonder if this availability is somehow connected to the Wyndham side of things.
> 
> Dave


I just booked 2 stays at Worldmark.com this week.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 11, 2022)

What??  I looked everywhere and did not see the resort.  Hmm...  Time for new glasses, obviously! 

Never mind, I think. LOL! I'm off to check again.  

Dave


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> What??  I looked everywhere and did not see the resort.  Hmm...  Time for new glasses, obviously!
> 
> Never mind, I think. LOL! I'm off to check again.
> 
> Dave


It’s under Mountain, then Utah and Moab.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 11, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> I just booked 2 stays at Worldmark.com this week.



Worldmark.com doesn't come up as a WM site for me.  It resolves to a page for CCL Design.

I do not find a Mountain category listing on the WorldMarktheClub.com site.  When I click the "Choose a Location" drop-down at the top of the Resorts page, I just see this:





Moab is not listed.  Where am I overlooking this?

Dave


----------



## markb53 (Feb 12, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Worldmark.com doesn't come up as a WM site for me.  It resolves to a page for CCL Design.
> 
> I do not find a Mountain category listing on the WorldMarktheClub.com site.  When I click the "Choose a Location" drop-down at the top of the Resorts page, I just see this:
> 
> ...




On worldmarktheclub.com go to the 4 month calendar, select mountain, then select UT Moab


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 12, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> Worldmark.com doesn't come up as a WM site for me.  It resolves to a page for CCL Design.
> 
> I do not find a Mountain category listing on the WorldMarktheClub.com site.  When I click the "Choose a Location" drop-down at the top of the Resorts page, I just see this:
> 
> ...


Seems to be glitching for me this mornin.  The login fields are not available.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 12, 2022)

markb53 said:


> On worldmarktheclub.com go to the 4 month calendar, select mountain, then select UT Moab



Thank you!! I see it now.  Weird that it shows this way, but not on the Resort Gallery "Choose a Location" list. It's apparently only available on the 4 month calendar.  I don't see a way to see the description of the resort unit types, either.

I realize things are in transition to the new website.  But this is wildly clunky.  And even that statement is old news. 

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

Dave


----------



## CO skier (Feb 12, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I don't see a way to see the description of the resort unit types, either.


Below are the descriptions for the one and two bedroom units (no murphy beds, which is a design mistake imo, since this was a purpose built resort).  The other descriptions are probably just as basic as other resorts.

I think some Presidential units have better views, but I have never seen better views in a unit description.  Looking at the plat for the property, it appears about 6 of the units will have "less desirable views" of the adjacent Element Hotel, and about 10-12 more will have views of the interior of the resort.  7 units border busy the highway.



*Unit Description:*
One Bedroom Deluxe: King in master, queen sleeper sofa in living area. Maximum occupancy 4.



​
*Unit Description:*One Bedroom: King in master, queen sleeper sofa in living area. Maximum occupancy 4.


​
*Unit Description:*Two Bedroom: King in master, two double beds in second bedroom, queen sleeper sofa in living area. Maximum occupancy 6.


----------



## jhoug (Feb 19, 2022)

vikingsholm said:


> Seems like a hot ticket that a lot of people have been waiting for.
> 
> This Associate status is disturbing though, if they later pull it from Worldmark for some reason.



Some reason like EH (Extra Holidays)? Or Expedia? Check their Holiday availability…All units.


----------

